# Sri Lankan Fish & Inverts along with some Hand Selected LPS & Zoa Pieces.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We have just received some great Fish and Inverts from Sri Lanka. Red has also hand selected some nice LPS and Zoa pieces.

Juvenile Emperor Angels
Powder Blue Tangs
Pearl Scale Butterfly
Long Nose Butterfly
Yellow Boxfish
Eibli Angelfish
Volitans Lionfish (small)
Dispar Anthias
Fusi Gobies
Goldenhead Sleeper Gobies
Exquisite Wrasses
Diamond Gobies
Anemone Crabs
Cleaner Shrimp
Blood Shrimp
Fromia Starfish
Yellow Coris Wrasse
Scissortail Gobies
Scorpion Blenny

Elgance Corals
Bubble Corals
Acan Echinata
Wellsophyllia/Trachyphillia
Various Zoas (some appear to be deepwater)
Symphyllia
Long Tentacle Anemone

We'll try for better Zoa pics later. The picture enclosed was taken as they were being dipped/treated.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pics.....*

Additional Pics.....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
What kind of starfish are in the first pic? are they reef safe?
thx


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We had asked for/ordered Fromia.....however these appear to be of the "Chocolate Chip" variety.....not considered reef safe unfortunately. Harlequin Shrimp food however.....


----------

